# R100 and Class Distances



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

I believe they have a womens/youth stake to shoot from.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

johnnybravoo77 said:


> I believe they have a womens/youth stake to shoot from.


Do you know the estimated max. distance for this stake?


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

Theres one stake, alot of 35 to 40 yd shots, but i guess they say you can move up and shoot where you want, its more of a fun shoot than a competion, and it is fun.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

yes, it doesn't matter where u shoot from. you can move her up closer if need be cause it is all for fun and what fun would it be to have to look for arrows all day!


----------



## paoneshot (Apr 17, 2010)

The r100 is all about having fun. My buddies and I take turns calling the shots, just for fun. shoot wherever you are comfortable. They do offer a tournament for the first 30 animals on the north american side if that interests you.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

paoneshot said:


> The r100 is all about having fun. My buddies and I take turns calling the shots, just for fun. shoot wherever you are comfortable. They do offer a tournament for the first 30 animals on the north american side if that interests you.



All the scores are close to 500. How to you get to 500 with only 30 targets? Looked like to me that they are keeping score on both the African and American courses.


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

paoneshot said:


> The r100 is all about having fun. My buddies and I take turns calling the shots, just for fun. shoot wherever you are comfortable. They do offer a tournament for the first 30 animals on the north american side if that interests you.


they did not have that at the R-100 I shot at, maybe a club thing


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

If you go to the R100 website they have the scores listed for the first shoot in 2010. There must be hundreds of scores for the different divisions and the different ranges. How are these scores calculated if you can just shoot from where ever you want?


----------



## mhromnak (Nov 19, 2009)

My family and I just went to the R-100 earlier this month in Sedalia MO. The longest shot from the back pin was just under 40 yards. The longest shot from the foward pin was no longer than 25 yards. Shortest yardage from back pin is around 15 yards and half of that for the forward pin. Women or children have no problem from the forward pins. You are scored on all 50 targets per side. Your best scoring possibility is 50 x 12 = 600 points per side. Here is a link to pictures I uploaded to a different AT post.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1199404&highlight=R100


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

mhromnak said:


> My family and I just went to the R-100 earlier this month in Sedalia MO. The longest shot from the back pin was just under 40 yards. The longest shot from the foward pin was no longer than 25 yards. Shortest yardage from back pin is around 15 yards and half of that for the forward pin. Women or children have no problem from the forward pins. You are scored on all 50 targets per side. Your best scoring possibility is 50 x 12 = 600 points per side. Here is a link to pictures I uploaded to a different AT post.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1199404&highlight=R100


Finally someone who knows. So Women's Hunter would be max about 25yrds? And there are two pins or shooting stacks. What stake does men's hunter shoot?


----------



## mhromnak (Nov 19, 2009)

Mens Hunter Class shoots from the back pin or stake. Keep in mind that each R-100 tournament is a little different, do to the terrain they have to work with which makes each one unique to some degree. This is mostly for fun, so they try to keep the yardages between 15 and 45.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks! If my wife has to shot past 25yrds then I will be looking for arrows all day.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

I just talked to the guy in Alabama with R100. He was setting up the course when I called his cell phone. He said all adults shoot from the same stake. So I guess I am not going. My wife can't shoot out to 40yds. I know very few who can.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

bamajk said:


> I just talked to the guy in Alabama with R100. He was setting up the course when I called his cell phone. He said all adults shoot from the same stake. So I guess I am not going. My wife can't shoot out to 40yds. I know very few who can.


Just go and have fun. If there is a shot she isnt comfortable with she can walk up and shoot from wherever she wants, the whole point of the r100 is to have fun, it isnt a major competition. At all of them I have been to I have seen people walking up, using rangefinders ect. No one is going to say anything about it.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

mw31 said:


> Just go and have fun. If there is a shot she isnt comfortable with she can walk up and shoot from wherever she wants, the whole point of the r100 is to have fun, it isnt a major competition. At all of them I have been to I have seen people walking up, using rangefinders ect. No one is going to say anything about it.


I am starting to understand. If it's just for fun and people are walking up and using rangefinders, why do they keep score? Do you now win something if you have a high score? Some people posted something about getting an extra 50 points and winning a pin. But I can't fine anything about the rules. Can everyone use rangefinders?


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

bamajk said:


> I am starting to understand. If it's just for fun and people are walking up and using rangefinders, why do they keep score? Do you now win something if you have a high score? Some people posted something about getting an extra 50 points and winning a pin. But I can't fine anything about the rules. Can everyone use rangefinders?


The scores are basically just there because its more fun to shoot keeping score. There arent any prizes for winning just raffles and door prizes, you do get a pin for shooting over 1000 out of 100 targets but I don't think they even check scores for giving them out, if you go up on sunday and tell them you shot over 1000 they'll just hand you one.


----------

